# Hi all has been almost 5 yrs since ive owned a tank after  moving over seas to newzealand. Just completed a 500k trip after finding a low



## kirk (3 Dec 2020)

iron tank forsale here.  I'll do journal one day, it's going to be a very steady set up. Using our own volcanic soil from the garden lava rock is everywhere here and cheap 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Dec 2020)

Be good to see you scaping again


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2020)

Welcome back, looking forward to what you will be making!


----------



## adavin (3 Dec 2020)

Looking forward to seeing this grow


----------



## kirk (9 Dec 2020)

Thankyou guys, trying to take my time with the setting up. Already prepped primed and put 4 coats on cabinet, one more coat to go.


----------



## kirk (9 Dec 2020)




----------



## kirk (6 Feb 2021)

Scape/ set up is a long way off so just thought I'd have a play with some bits of rock I found at work. I want this scape to be done from stuff I find in  newzealands natural environment.


----------



## noodlesuk (7 Feb 2021)

Looking good, really nice texture on the local rock and deep grey colours. Any plans for plants yet, or not thinking too far ahead?


----------



## kirk (22 Feb 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Looking good, really nice texture on the local rock and deep grey colours. Any plans for plants yet, or not thinking too far ahead?


Hi, sort of, mosses, ferns, and maybe some hydro which grows in the lawn here as a weed.  Also using soil from our garden.


----------



## kirk (22 Feb 2021)

Well started digging some soil up from garden, rinsed roots out and then got caught baking it in the oven 😂. It's not dissimilar from fancy stuff I paid good money for in the uk.


----------



## kirk (22 Feb 2021)

Baking 😂


----------



## kirk (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2021)

welcome back into the game  nice bake, needs a little more seasoning


----------



## kirk (22 Mar 2021)

Out looking at mosses the weekend.  Tanks on hold due to house improvements oh and fur ball kitten 🤦‍♂️


----------



## kirk (23 Jul 2021)

Well i purchased two new second hand aqua one aqualis 700's what a load of plastic trash imo. Going in the bin.

Today my ehiem 2217 turned up , no comparision . Ehiem have never let me down mechanically or on flow output awesome as always.


----------



## kirk (23 Jul 2021)

👍


----------



## kirk (23 Jul 2021)

Takes ages to  get stuff here waited 5 weeks for my pos nitrate to turn up under DG postage and they lost it. Awaiting another parcel from the suplier 2 week gone on that now they find the first parcel and return it to sender 😂 i said this scape would be slow


----------



## kirk (26 Jul 2021)

Finally ferts here and mixed


----------



## kirk (31 Jul 2021)

Went out for morning walk looking for vines roots and mosses to add to the root id already found , will all be trial and error .


----------



## kirk (31 Jul 2021)

After previous scapes finding wood a pain to get right i decided to make some bits articulate.


----------



## kirk (31 Jul 2021)

Early days will be hard to keep my hands out of the tank and just stick to water changes and not move plants lol.


----------



## kirk (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## kirk (14 Sep 2021)

Decided to make rather tahn buy as i had lots of odds and ends around just had to buy the brass fitting for co2 line, when everything is set ill hook it up and test.


----------



## kirk (19 Sep 2021)

This will go in once ive got everything else sorted, im still running heater less as the stupid sunsun inline on first plug in  started melting waited mths for it too  , so now have a hydor inline on order from the US


----------



## kirk (11 Oct 2021)

Think i went overboard ordering 17kg of dragon stonhe for a 45cm cube


----------



## kirk (11 Oct 2021)

😂


----------



## aquagenetics (11 Oct 2021)

Nice Journal, those dragon stones you can always keep it will come in handy to always have decoration in hand


----------



## kirk (11 Oct 2021)

aquagenetics said:


> Nice Journal, those dragon stones you can always keep it will come in handy to always have decoration in hand


Yes we always end up with either multiple tanks or a bigger one.😂 hope i didnt say that out loud ill be in the dog house


----------



## shangman (11 Oct 2021)

It's always good to have extra so you have lots of options, it's so annoying when you done have quite enough/don't have the right pieces to finish it! I have a pile of "extra hardscape" in the garden just in case amongst some ferns 😂


----------



## kirk (18 Oct 2021)

Well after encountering so many issue trying to save money and use mostly what i can find or mod ive decided to give in get some proper soil and start all over again.


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2021)

Well. Probably the most annoying thing so far , worse than forgetting i was filling the tank

. This stuff has reduced my filter to a trickle during lights out whilst at work.  Did everythiing i could  before wood went in soaked for weeks to get it to sink etc.  This will sure test me.


----------



## noodlesuk (22 Oct 2021)

kirk said:


> After previous scapes finding wood a pain to get right i decided to make some bits articulate.


Smart idea!


----------



## kirk (9 Jan 2022)

Well tank is picking up after ditching my liquid mix and now dosing dry fert, bit of algae as to be expected but happy with it so far. Just done a moss trim up and water change.


----------



## kirk (23 Feb 2022)

Too much time away has ended this scape, un unsalvageable.  Ive cleaned what i can and more or less thrown stuff back in.


----------



## kirk (23 Feb 2022)

Power outages havent helped in storms, been out 11hrs some days and not being home timers on co2 end up out from the app on light.


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Feb 2022)

Looks like you not had much luck of late. Hope this improves for you


----------



## kirk (23 Feb 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> Looks like you not had much luck of late. Hope this improves for you


Thankyou, thats the thing about scaping , tests our patience for sure at times , but i will not give up , ive spent too much already haha.


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Feb 2022)

Aquarium hobby never leaves us completely. Really nice to see many returning to the hobby and  UKAPS is proof of that


----------

